
Starting with Semantics [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbS8a-Ba0Ck
======
oddity
I highly recommend this talk to anyone who wants to have a productive
discussion about language design. Too many languages and features are proposed
and discussed with excessive emphasis on the syntax. The semantics are then
derived from the syntax rather than the other way around, leaving corner cases
to be discovered late in the design that could have been easily avoided had
the discussion started with the semantics first.

I worry, however, that the lack of comments suggests a lack of interest.

~~~
markus_zhang
As a non CS hobbyist who tries to learn compiler theory but feels swarmed,
this looks Interesting.

------
compressedgas
Slides:
[https://pliss2019.github.io/sylvan_clebsch_slides.pdf](https://pliss2019.github.io/sylvan_clebsch_slides.pdf)

